# fan speed controller question



## winston_smith (Mar 25, 2011)

I have an older system with a fan speed controller on the front of the case. The knobs don't actually do anything though. I've never used a fan speed controller on anything and was wondering if there was something special I have to do to make these knobs actually control the fans. 

Some system info:
ASUS SK8N mobo
AMD Athlon 64FX51
Windows XP SP2
3 case fans

The fan speed controller has temp readouts on front for hard drive and cpu and those are working (although not entirely accurate since the BIOS reports slightly higher temps). The knobs don't appear to do anything when you turn them though. I've never used one of these before so I was curious if there was something extra that should have been done on this PC when it was built.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Depends on the controller. Does it have mini connectors with 3 or 4 pins or the larger MOLEX connectors?


----------



## winston_smith (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahh... I see the deal now. The fan knobs have molex connectors on them. You have to plug the fan you want to control into that specific molex connector. I couldn't tell where the fan knobs went to before because the front of the case would not come off. The tabs holding it on were bent up and it wouldn't let go. I'd never used a fan controller before so I didn't really know if maybe it was something to do with the knobs themselves or if it was some option in the BIOS to use it but I didn't see anything there other than ASUS Smart Q fan or something but that had nothing to do with the fan controller on the front so I wasn't sure. Thanks.


----------

